# Tabellenerstellung mit mehreren Millionen Nummern



## exitboy (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle und muss Artikelnummer durch Materialkombinationen zusammenfuehren und weiß jetzt schon, dass die Summe weit ueber 100.000 verscheidene Artikelnummer gehen wird.

Ich habe einen Artikel, der mit jeweils drei anderen Artikeln zusammengeschraubt werden kann. Dieser Schraubbaren Teile haben dann wiederrum 10 verschiedene Farben, und natuerlich noch Unterschiedliche Größen (Höhe und Breite).

Nun die Masterfragen:

1. Wie erstelle ich so eine gewaltige Tabelle am einfachsten? Mit Excel 2007 (Aufgrund der Zeilenbeschränkung der Vorgängerversionen?)
2. Oder geht so etwas auch in Access?
3. Oder gibt es andere alternativen. Fakt ist, dass am ende eine Liste existieren soll, die in eine Datenbank eingespielt werden muss.

4. Wie behält man bei so einer gewaltigen Kombinationsanzahl ueberhaupt den Ueberblick? Was habt Ihr da fuer Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Leola13 (24. Mai 2007)

Hai,

holla die Waldfee  Das scheint ja eine Mammutaufgabe zu sein.

1. Wie erstelle ich so eine gewaltige Tabelle am einfachsten? Mit Excel 2007 (Aufgrund der Zeilenbeschränkung der Vorgängerversionen?)

Was hast du als Vorgaben/Ausgangswerten ? Musst du die möglichen Kombinattionen erstellen. Das scheint mir ja so zu sein. Gibt es unsinnige Kombis ?

2. Oder geht so etwas auch in Access?

Sollte auch gehen. Als Verknüpgung verschiedener Datenbanken.

3. Oder gibt es andere alternativen. Fakt ist, dass am ende eine Liste existieren soll, die in eine Datenbank eingespielt werden muss.


Sicherlich. Spontan fällt mir da aber nichts ein.

4. Wie behält man bei so einer gewaltigen Kombinationsanzahl ueberhaupt den Ueberblick? Was habt Ihr da fuer Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Mit Millionen nicht gerade, aber grosse Mengen an Daten lassen sich eigentlich recht einfach mit Kombinationen aus Pivot, (Spezial-)Filtern und W/SVERWEISEN lösen.
Mit (evtl.) Makros kombiniert auch relativ komfortabel.

Brauchst du die Liste nur einaml zu Erstellen um sie dann weiterzubearbeiten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fred_BS (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das sollte wohl am schnellsten mit sinnvoll angelegten Datenbankabfragen, die als Ergebnismenge ein kartesisches Produkt zurückgeben, zu erledigen sein. Access wird mit den Datensatzmengen problemlos fertig, bei Excel habe ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen meine Zweifel bezüglich der Performance. Das ist nun mal eine Datenbankaufgabe.

HTH
Fred


----------

